# "Dancing" Spider



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

No real frills or chills, just a simple spider cutting a rug.
















I did this for a buddy that, as far as I know, has no idea it has been done. Hopefully he will like it. Like I said, nothing really "out there" but I enjoy a simple clean wrap.

Robert


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice and clean looks great!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet wrap Robert


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice wrap!

Speaking of which, I need to find a buddy that wraps rods...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i love that gold and black,looks so regal.really nice wrap robert,is the gold sulky?all my metallics are sulky,just can't find a comparable brand and jo-anns fabrics stocks every color and they're right around the corner


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments fellas. That is fish hawk metallic. I may have to check out sulky, how are they for twisting up?


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

good looking. just simple and clean


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> Thanks for the compliments fellas. That is fish hawk metallic. I may have to check out sulky, how are they for twisting up?


never tried the fish hawk,but the sulky twists about the same or little less than the maderia and prowrap,the worst is the silver for some reason,probably the reason i don't use it alot in patterns,just as trims


----------

